# The Tongueless Man



## Summer-Knight925 (Jun 19, 2011)

Part I

The man with no tongue stared into the crowd of soulless creatures, their saliva-less mouths gapping at the hulking muscular mass grasping the rusty blade. It dripped blood upon the cobblestone floor of the lower levels of the abandoned citadel. The massive complex forgotten by time now held the tongue-less man, the huntress, the alchemist and the brother within its labyrinthine passages, within reach of the soulless.
            One of the starved creatures lunged at he without the tongue, the boney creature with sunken eyes reared forward his skinny arms into a flight powered by legs so thin it was curious how it carried itself. The rusty blade met the creature’s chest, tearing into it with a serrated edge, ripping lungs and ribs into a rancid mess, which spewed vile sustenance onto the chest plate of the mutilated mute. The soulless automaton had no air within his system to scream out in pain, he simply collapsed onto the floor, his seemingly human vestige returning just in time for the swordsman to step forward into the next creature. The huntress let and arrow fly past the blade swinger. It struck true into the creature, lodging itself into the collar. The fighter swung a grand arc slicing two at once across the lower wards of their forms, bringing both down to the ground. The brother swung his cudgel at one, taking the jaw off with a swipe, which sent the abomination into the ground equally as hard, the sound of his skull cracking let loose throughout the halls of the dungeon. The warrior stabbed his rusty sword through the guts of another soulless being, the blade sticking just out of the back. It was still alive.
            The maddening screams of the dying thing were too much for the alchemist, he had to let a bolt from his crossbow strike, landing in the head of the daemon. The crossbow powered the dart with enough energy to send chunks of the now missing head in all directions, but the last of the creatures had been slain, the sounds of combat died down. The sound of a roaring beast from the hell of anger, the man-bull awoke during the battle.
            The tongue-less man’s blade had broken.







_Sorry if you do not find this good writing, I am an amateur writer who does wish to become published one day, this was written in about fifteen minutes while watching a very boring TV show that 'could not be changed' at that time, so again sorry if I wasted your time, if you did like it, I would prefer you give XP comments rather than forum remarks so I may continue these tales uninterrupted, Thank you. _


----------

